# Russian CPEC decision keeps India on tentrehooks



## Windjammer

_*Russia throws its weight behind China-Pakistan corridor, keeps India on tenterhooks*
Sachin Parashar| TNN | Updated: Dec 18, 2016, 11.40 PM IST


*Russia's nebulous public position on its growing ties with Pakistan continues to give sleepless nights to Indian policymakers who have sought to isolate Islamabad on the issue of terrorism.*_

*After it officially denied reports that it had shown any interest in China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), Moscow has not just declared strong support for the China-funded project but also announced its intention to link its own Eurasian Economic Union project with CPEC.*

CPEC, which will link Gwadar in Pakistan's restive Balochistan province to Xinjiang in China, remains a major bugbear for Indian foreign policy as it passes through the Gilgit-Baltistan region in Pakistan occupied Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) claimed by India. Beijing has shown scant regard for India's concerns despite PM Narendra Modi himself having taken up the issue of Chinese involvement in the disputed territory with President Xi Jinping.

Moscow last month emphatically denied Pakistan media reports that it was looking to involve itself in CPEC by acquiring access to the port built by China at Gwadar. Russia's ambassador to Pakistan Alexey Y Dedov has now been quoted as saying that Russia and Pakistan have held discussions to merge Moscow's Eurasian Economic Union project with the CPEC.

Dedov said Russia "strongly" supported CPEC as it was important for Pakistan's economy and also regional connectivity.

The mixed signals emanating from Moscow, as strategic affairs expert Brahma Chellaney said, are injecting uncertainty in the direction of the Russia-India relationship whose trajectory long epitomized constancy and stability.

"It is as if Moscow no longer sees India as a reliable friend or partner. Indeed, by seeking common cause with India's regional adversaries — including by supporting the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor through internationally disputed territory and engaging with the Pakistan-backed Taliban — Russia is challenging India's core interests," said Chellaney.

India continues to officially maintain that it doesn't see any "downward trend" in relations with Russia even as it works behind the scenes to convince Moscow that Pakistan remained the fountainhead of terrorism in the region. For India though, Russia further queered the situation in Afghanistan by declaring that it regarded Afghan Taliban as a national military-political movement. Russia is looking to engage the Taliban apparently to defeat IS but, as the MEA spokesperson warned last week, India wants any engagement with Taliban to respect the internationally recognized red lines, including giving up violence and severing ties with al-Qaida.


The comments made by Dedov are only the latest in a series of Russian doublespeak on Pakistan this year. As it officially conveyed to Moscow, India was disturbed by Russia's decision to hold its first ever joint military exercise with Pakistan days after Uri terror strike which left 19 Indian soldiers dead. The Russians justified it by saying that the exercise was meant to help Pakistan deal with terrorism.

*At the Brics Goa summit in October, Russia chose not to help India publicly name Pakistan based terrorist outfits like Lashkar and Jaish in the official declaration in the face of Chinese resistance.*


Russia continues to insist that its ties with Pakistan will not come at India's cost. Asked about the Russia-Pakistan military exercise though, at the recent Heart of Asia conference, Russia's presidential envoy to Pakistan Zamir Kabulov said Moscow didn't complain about India's close cooperation with the US and so India also shouldn't complain about "much low level" of cooperation between Russia and Pakistan. India may or may not complain, but it's certainly watching with eyes wide open.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...india-on-tenterhooks/articleshow/56053869.cms
*
Smile Indians, Pakistan's isolation continues. !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
44


----------



## cloud4000

So what if Russia joins CPEC, in whatever capacity? Modi and friends need to just chill. They are conflating economic interests with strategic ones. Even India will be using CPEC to ship goods to and from China. 

India needs to accept the fact that Russia is becoming like the United States, in that it will have separate relations with both India and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Windjammer

@DESERT FIGHTER @Sinopakfriend @Tipu7 @Areesh @AUz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Windjammer said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Sinopakfriend @Tipu7 @Areesh @AUz




Ha...very dear Jammer,

Looks like reverse isolation gear in full swing! The eastern hegemon will remain in the dust of south asian plains...forever.


Onwards we move...roads we build. 

We have new world to create, my friends!


You keep giving them the Gusts of your Great Winds....the delusionals need that.

CPEC/OBOR + EEU = A New World Order.


SPF

Reactions: Like Like:
38


----------



## Path-Finder

But the indians are kings as they purchase billions in arms from them! thus the proprietor is at the helm of the customers wishes



CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Mere signaling by Russia as India grows closer to Russia. This project has very little value for China itself. It's more like a jhunjhuna China has given the Pakistanis. It's actually a very


 you didn't finish your sentence! I mean the way moohdhi ji ran to China to oppose the project one didn't think this project was merely a jhunjhuna

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Sinopakfriend said:


> Ha...very dear Jammer,
> 
> Looks like reverse isolation gear in full swing! The eastern hegemon will remain in the dust of south asian plains...forever.
> 
> 
> Onwards we move...roads we build.
> 
> We have new world to create, my friends!
> 
> 
> You keep giving them the Gusts of your Great Winds....the delusionals need that.
> 
> CPEC/OBOR + EEU = A New World Order.
> 
> 
> SPF


My dear, one could give several examples here, like fortune favours the brave, patience is a virtue or as in the case of our Eastern neighbour, dogs may chase after a car but they can never stop it.....however my favourite is an old Chinese proverb.....The Oxen may be slow but the earth is patience.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Windjammer said:


> My dear, one could give several examples here, like fortune favours the brave, patience is a virtue or as in the case of our Eastern neighbour, dogs may chase after a car but they can never stop it.....however my favourite is an old Chinese proverb.....The Oxen may be slow but the earth is patience.



If have time...read about Sun Wukong...this little story conveys the essence of Chinese character.

Let me know when you have read it.

In the mean...one stone at a time... we must build the new world. World of Peace, Development and Harmony.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

ove


Path-Finder said:


> But the indians are kings as they purchase billions in arms from them! thus the proprietor is at the helm of the customers wishes
> 
> you didn't finish your sentence! I mean the way moohdhi ji ran to China to oppose the project one didn't think this project was merely a jhunjhuna



Russia has gone down in value as an arms supplier as far as India is concerned. India is now venturing into far more advanced and valuable tech like joint development and Nuclear power plants.

As far as opposition is concerned. Of course we oppose it. It's detrimental to our interests (it's another matter that it's detrimental to Pakistan's interests too, something which we couldn't care less about). Not to mention it passes through the disputed territory of Kashmir thereby diluting Pakistan's legal case of Kashmir (which anyways was down the sink) a lot more than ever.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Mere signaling by Russia as India grows closer to America. This project has very little value for China itself. It's more like a *jhunjhuna* China has given the Pakistanis. It's actually a very smart move by the Chinese for themselves. They've bought the Pakistanis for much cheaper than the Americans ever did and possibly, for much longer. You can't get such a big nuclear armed army to do your bidding for any cheaper than this. China hasn't invested in CPEC, any kid with a peanut sized brain can see this thing has no value whatsoever, China has invested in buying an army for itself. Smart move for them.


Thank you for proving the point that the Jhunjhuna meant for Pakistan is making Indians swing from trees making an awful racket.....

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Windjammer said:


> Thank you for proving the point that the Jhunjhuna meant for Pakistan is making Indians swing from trees making an awful racket.....



You're welcome sweetheart. Nothing makes me happier than seeing Pakistan do what its doing presently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> ove
> 
> 
> Russia has gone down in value as an arms supplier as far as India is concerned. India is now venturing into far more advanced and valuable tech like joint development and Nuclear power plants.
> 
> As far as opposition is concerned. Of course we oppose it. It's detrimental to our interests (it's another matter that it's detrimental to Pakistan's interests too, something which we couldn't care less about). Not to mention it passes through the disputed territory of Kashmir thereby diluting Pakistan's legal case of Kashmir (which anyways was down the sink) a lot more than ever.


yes yes it is a pointless project a jhunjhuan or whatever that is not beneficial to Pakistan. Russians are imbeciles and indians can think for them! thanks for your input

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## RazaGujjar

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Not to mention it passes through the disputed territory of Kashmir thereby diluting Pakistan's legal case of Kashmir (which anyways was down the sink) a lot more than ever.




Really? Care to explain how?


Last time I checked no Indian flags were ever waved in Azad Kashmir...IOK on the other hand...

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

RazaGujjar said:


> Really? Care to explain how?
> 
> Last time I checked no Indian flags were ever waved in Azad Kashmir...IOK on the other hand...



I'd love to but that would digress from the topic on hand quite a lot. You can ask me this Q in a Kashmir thread. I'd love to answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Your welcome sweetheart. Nothing makes me happier than seeing Pakistan do what its doing presently.


Well heart burn honey, since CPEC is just a rattle or as you put it Jhunjhuna and Russian arms are of no value. I guess it just leaves Incredible India to start shining with make in India, while forget Russia or China, even Pakistan is manufacturing and co-producing and exporting basic and intermediate trainers and fighter jets, India OTOH, which had own projects in the 50s and 60s is now forced to import even something like PC-7, which first flew in 1966.....so along with other terminologies, Reverse India wouldn't be exactly out of place.....

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Zee-shaun

Windjammer said:


> Well heart burn honey, since CPEC is just a rattle or as you put it Jhunjhuna and Russian arms are of no value. I guess it just leaves Incredible India to start shining with make in India, while forget Russia or China, even Pakistan is manufacturing and co-producing and exporting basic and intermediate trainers and fighter jets, India OTOH, which had own projects in the 50s and 60s is now forced to import even something like PC-7, which first flew in 1966.....so along with other terminologies, Reverse India wouldn't be exactly out of place.....



Ouch, that hurts! 



CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Mere signaling by Russia as India grows closer to America. This project has very little value for China itself. It's more like a jhunjhuna China has given the Pakistanis. It's actually a very smart move by the Chinese for themselves. They've bought the Pakistanis for much cheaper than the Americans ever did and possibly, for much longer. You can't get such a big nuclear armed army to do your bidding for any cheaper than this. China hasn't invested in CPEC, any kid with a peanut sized brain can see this thing has no value whatsoever, China has invested in buying an army for itself. Smart move for them.



An Indian talking about "peanut sized brains" has got to be the height of tautology and pleonasm. 

*Indians most ‘ignorant’ people on the planet: survey*

*http://tribune.com.pk/story/1264172/indians-ignorant-people-planet-survey/*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## somebozo

When Russia grows economic ties with Pakistan it guarantees two things..


All the money Indians spent on JV with Russians is gone to waste. 
Pakistan will be armed with counter measures sooner or later..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wen Ling

Windjammer said:


> _*Russia throws its weight behind China-Pakistan corridor, keeps India on tenterhooks*
> Sachin Parashar| TNN | Updated: Dec 18, 2016, 11.40 PM IST
> 
> 
> *Russia's nebulous public position on its growing ties with Pakistan continues to give sleepless nights to Indian policymakers who have sought to isolate Islamabad on the issue of terrorism.*_
> 
> *After it officially denied reports that it had shown any interest in China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), Moscow has not just declared strong support for the China-funded project but also announced its intention to link its own Eurasian Economic Union project with CPEC.*
> 
> CPEC, which will link Gwadar in Pakistan's restive Balochistan province to Xinjiang in China, remains a major bugbear for Indian foreign policy as it passes through the Gilgit-Baltistan region in Pakistan occupied Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) claimed by India. Beijing has shown scant regard for India's concerns despite PM Narendra Modi himself having taken up the issue of Chinese involvement in the disputed territory with President Xi Jinping.
> 
> Moscow last month emphatically denied Pakistan media reports that it was looking to involve itself in CPEC by acquiring access to the port built by China at Gwadar. Russia's ambassador to Pakistan Alexey Y Dedov has now been quoted as saying that Russia and Pakistan have held discussions to merge Moscow's Eurasian Economic Union project with the CPEC.
> 
> Dedov said Russia "strongly" supported CPEC as it was important for Pakistan's economy and also regional connectivity.
> 
> The mixed signals emanating from Moscow, as strategic affairs expert Brahma Chellaney said, are injecting uncertainty in the direction of the Russia-India relationship whose trajectory long epitomized constancy and stability.
> 
> "It is as if Moscow no longer sees India as a reliable friend or partner. Indeed, by seeking common cause with India's regional adversaries — including by supporting the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor through internationally disputed territory and engaging with the Pakistan-backed Taliban — Russia is challenging India's core interests," said Chellaney.
> 
> India continues to officially maintain that it doesn't see any "downward trend" in relations with Russia even as it works behind the scenes to convince Moscow that Pakistan remained the fountainhead of terrorism in the region. For India though, Russia further queered the situation in Afghanistan by declaring that it regarded Afghan Taliban as a national military-political movement. Russia is looking to engage the Taliban apparently to defeat IS but, as the MEA spokesperson warned last week, India wants any engagement with Taliban to respect the internationally recognized red lines, including giving up violence and severing ties with al-Qaida.
> 
> 
> The comments made by Dedov are only the latest in a series of Russian doublespeak on Pakistan this year. As it officially conveyed to Moscow, India was disturbed by Russia's decision to hold its first ever joint military exercise with Pakistan days after Uri terror strike which left 19 Indian soldiers dead. The Russians justified it by saying that the exercise was meant to help Pakistan deal with terrorism.
> 
> *At the Brics Goa summit in October, Russia chose not to help India publicly name Pakistan based terrorist outfits like Lashkar and Jaish in the official declaration in the face of Chinese resistance.*
> 
> 
> Russia continues to insist that its ties with Pakistan will not come at India's cost. Asked about the Russia-Pakistan military exercise though, at the recent Heart of Asia conference, Russia's presidential envoy to Pakistan Zamir Kabulov said Moscow didn't complain about India's close cooperation with the US and so India also shouldn't complain about "much low level" of cooperation between Russia and Pakistan. India may or may not complain, but it's certainly watching with eyes wide open.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...india-on-tenterhooks/articleshow/56053869.cms
> *
> Smile Indians, Pakistan's isolation continues. !!!*


Since India adopt English as its official language, its strategic thinking is close to American/British.
Anyone knows right now connectivity is the key issue to develop economy, and any country needs development, so is Afghanistan, Pakistan, and Russia. The India/Pakistan rivalry should have its boundary. If co-existnce of India and Pakistan is inevitable, why not find some starting point to lower the tension, working on improving economy? CPEC can benefit India, if IPI pipeline can also be there, I am sure the cost on military spending will be much lower.
In this sense, the participation of Russia to CPEC will only benefit India because CPEC will be there anyway and Russia likes India. Plus, Russia can export a lot of expertise to CPEC-connected countries.
It is good for everyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

cloud4000 said:


> So what if Russia joins CPEC, in whatever capacity? Modi and friends need to just chill. They are conflating economic interests with strategic ones. Even India will be using CPEC to ship goods to and from China.
> 
> India needs to accept the fact that Russia is becoming like the United States, in that it will have separate relations with both India and Pakistan.


I don't think that a normal Indian would be against CPEC but Modi and this supporters are officially and overtly against it and doing everything to sabotage it whether it is constant violations on LOC and killing civilians, terrorism or attempt by INS submarine to enter Pakistan's maritime boundaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

cloud4000 said:


> So what if Russia joins CPEC, in whatever capacity? Modi and friends need to just chill. They are conflating economic interests with strategic ones. Even India will be using CPEC to ship goods to and from China.
> 
> India needs to accept the fact that Russia is becoming like the United States, in that it will have separate relations with both India and Pakistan.





cloud4000 said:


> So what if Russia joins CPEC, in whatever capacity? Modi and friends need to just chill. They are conflating economic interests with strategic ones. Even India will be using CPEC to ship goods to and from China.
> 
> India needs to accept the fact that Russia is becoming like the United States, in that it will have separate relations with both India and Pakistan.




india has no need to use CPEC. It's like asking German Nazis to use Israeli ports. india can use Chabahar. You have your own alternatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## imadul

India will soon realize that inflated baloons eventually come back to original size. 
CPEX has to be looked in the perspective of OBOR and Maritine Silk Road. CPEC is an important keg to all of this.
India can be given access only after they rescind their forced and farcical claim over all of Jammu and Kashmir. Jammu also belonged to Pakistan.
We should not much worry about Baluchistan and launching of terrorists from Afghanistan. Both problems will very soon melt away. Trump will recall US troops from Afghanistan and then Pakistan, China, Russia will stabilize Afghanistan and Indian involvement in Baluchistan and FATA will just die a natural death leaving India to wipe dirt off its face. IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kaniska

Russia and its primary interest allign with Pakistan...It is not surprising. If Indian foreign policy makerrs are not prepared for this change, it the issue with our foreign policy establishment than Russia. 

Again, that does not mean, things will drastically fall apart for India if Russia joins in CPEC...India's interest with Russia will be limited to Deference Deals and procurement with technology Transfer. As long as technology transfer will not be interupted, India and Russia will be each other partner. Of course, they will not be any more so called friend or partner in the context of Foreign policy of Indian establishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Mere signaling by Russia as India grows closer to America. This project has very little value for China itself. It's more like a jhunjhuna China has given the Pakistanis. It's actually a very smart move by the Chinese for themselves. They've bought the Pakistanis for much cheaper than the Americans ever did and possibly, for much longer. You can't get such a big nuclear armed army to do your bidding for any cheaper than this. China hasn't invested in CPEC, any kid with a peanut sized brain can see this thing has no value whatsoever, China has invested in buying an army for itself. Smart move for them.



Hehehe


----------



## cloud4000

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> india has no need to use CPEC. It's like asking German Nazis to use Israeli ports. india can use Chabahar. You have your own alternatives.



I disagree. If it's strictly about trade, China and India will use the quickest and/or fastest route. If CPEC offers this, then why not use it?


----------



## Imad.Khan

cloud4000 said:


> So what if Russia joins CPEC, in whatever capacity? Modi and friends need to just chill. They are conflating economic interests with strategic ones. Even India will be using CPEC to ship goods to and from China.
> 
> India needs to accept the fact that Russia is becoming like the United States, in that it will have separate relations with both India and Pakistan.



I would understand if in the future India uses CPEC to trade with CAS states but why would they use it for trade with China. India has a border with China, which as far as i know it is already using for trade


----------



## Zee-shaun

Russians are playing roulette here and they are damn good at it. Moscow is quick to give Indians all the assurances they need but keeps the backdoor open for diplomacy where Pakistan seems to be winning; defence deals, North-South pipeline, SCO membership, recognition of Taliban as a political entity by both China and Russia and most important of all, embarrassing the Indians during BRICS meet in Goa for Pakistan's benefit.

CPEC is too big and too important to be ignored by Russia, there is hard cash to earn, billions of it. China is laying the infrastructure in Pakistan and Afghanistan, even signed a $2 billion deal with the Taliban to mine copper just outside Kabul. All Russia has to do is work on connectivity, its almost virgin territory with a lots of natural resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darksider

Path-Finder said:


> But the indians are kings as they purchase billions in arms from them! thus the proprietor is at the helm of the customers wishes
> 
> you didn't finish your sentence! I mean the way moohdhi ji ran to China to oppose the project one didn't think this project was merely a jhunjhuna



And a very very expensive billion dollars jhunjhuna. Lol
Inddia investing post in iran is jhunjhuna also?


----------



## cirr

Russia is ONLY about 4000km away from the Persian Gulf if a railway starting at the Sino-Russian border and through Urumuqi, Kashgar and the CPEC to Gwadar is built.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maxpane

So situation is changing very fast in international relations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

cloud4000 said:


> So what if Russia joins CPEC, in whatever capacity? Modi and friends need to just chill. They are conflating economic interests with strategic ones. Even India will be using CPEC to ship goods to and from China.
> 
> India needs to accept the fact that Russia is becoming like the United States, in that it will have separate relations with both India and Pakistan.




Good and well balanced post. Makes perfect sense

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oprih

Week after week, india is getting slapped in the face.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GumNaam

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> ove
> 
> 
> Russia has gone down in value as an arms supplier as far as India is concerned. India is now venturing into far more advanced and valuable tech like joint development and Nuclear power plants.
> 
> As far as opposition is concerned. Of course we oppose it. It's detrimental to our interests (it's another matter that it's detrimental to Pakistan's interests too, something which we couldn't care less about). Not to mention it passes through the disputed territory of Kashmir thereby diluting Pakistan's legal case of Kashmir (which anyways was down the sink) a lot more than ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

cloud4000 said:


> So what if Russia joins CPEC, in whatever capacity? Modi and friends need to just chill. They are conflating economic interests with strategic ones. Even India will be using CPEC to ship goods to and from China.
> 
> India needs to accept the fact that Russia is becoming like the United States, in that it will have separate relations with both India and Pakistan.



You are welcome to use CPEC and yes economy and strategic relations are two different things. I would like to add one more point since India is changing its strategic trusted partner and replacing Russia with US, Russia will have no option left but to join other group. India start the change and left Russia alone not Russia. India know the history between and US and Russia and choose US and eventually Russia have to chose someone else.


----------



## Kaniska

Zee-shaun said:


> Russians are playing roulette here and they are damn good at it. Moscow is quick to give Indians all the assurances they need but keeps the backdoor open for diplomacy where Pakistan seems to be winning; defence deals, North-South pipeline, SCO membership, recognition of Taliban as a political entity by both China and Russia and most important of all, embarrassing the Indians during BRICS meet in Goa for Pakistan's benefit.
> 
> CPEC is too big and too important to be ignored by Russia, there is hard cash to earn, billions of it. China is laying the infrastructure in Pakistan and Afghanistan, even signed a $2 billion deal with the Taliban to mine copper just outside Kabul. All Russia has to do is work on connectivity, its almost virgin territory with a lots of natural resources.



Try read between the lines....For Pakistan CPEC is a big deal, it is not for Russia. Whatever Pakistan provide through CPEC, can be easily provided by Iran through its ports. CPEC is just another excuse for Russia to come close to Pakistan but not the only reason. For Russia, anti America sentiment is much more prevalent objective in expanding its sphere of influence than any CPEC. Russia is worried about US base in Afganistan..If any one around Afganistan is most impacted by the presence of NATO in Afganistan is Russia. It prevents the expansion of Russian influence in Afganistan...
So Russia is simply trying to cajole with Pakistan to make sure Afganistan is santized with any thing of West or NATO's presence. And Russia has long term to plan to extend its influence in Afganistan thorough Pakistan and China.

India with its growing aspiration can not be a so called friend of Russia. It is not like Inidan or Russian do not like each other. But the factor is India is just moved up in its value chain to follow the exact foreign policy that is prescribed by Russia. So India wants to deal with Russia on a equal respect unlike in 1980 where relattionship was like Boss and Client state relation ship to each other...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

cirr said:


> Russia is ONLY about 4000km away from the Persian Gulf if a railway starting at the Sino-Russian border and through Urumuqi, Kashgar and the CPEC to Gwadar is built.


Hold your horses boy .. Who will pay FOR the medical if indian users of PDF got a heart attack ?


----------



## Max

DJ_Viper said:


> Good and well balanced post. Makes perfect sense



If they handover or give complete autonomy to bharti occupied Kashmir and remove IA from IOK, why not.. otherwise i dont think Pakistanis will tolerate their presence on Pakistani soil while Kashmiris are being oppressed.


----------



## Aasimkhan

cloud4000 said:


> So what if Russia joins CPEC, in whatever capacity? Modi and friends need to just chill. They are conflating economic interests with strategic ones. Even India will be using CPEC to ship goods to and from China.
> 
> India needs to accept the fact that Russia is becoming like the United States, in that it will have separate relations with both India and Pakistan.


India went and sat in USA's lap without consulting Russia. Now what choice was left with Russians but to support Pakistan and China ? Especially when the project is in everybody's interest except India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

Kaniska said:


> Try read between the lines....For Pakistan CPEC is a big deal, it is not for Russia. .



If anyone understands the value of this CPEC, its Russia! They went from the USSR to "Russia" because of their quest to get to the "warm waters". A super power was broken into pieces over accessing this area. You can't say this isn't important for the Russians. This was essentially a vision by them to get to the Warm waters for trade, etc, back in the 70's. So you can't say they don't know the value as they lost majority of their country over this area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aasimkhan

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> ove
> 
> 
> Russia has gone down in value as an arms supplier as far as India is concerned. India is now venturing into far more advanced and valuable tech like joint development and Nuclear power plants.
> 
> As far as opposition is concerned. Of course we oppose it. It's detrimental to our interests (it's another matter that it's detrimental to Pakistan's interests too, something which we couldn't care less about). Not to mention it passes through the disputed territory of Kashmir thereby diluting Pakistan's legal case of Kashmir (which anyways was down the sink) a lot more than ever.


LOL@"Russia has gone down in value as an arms supplier as far as India is concerned. India is now venturing into far more advanced and valuable tech like joint development and Nuclear power plants" 
you liar your SU 30 MKIs cant fly a single day without Russian support. You have dozens joint weapons programmes with Russiaon including Brahmos, S400 and Advanced Stealth fighter, who are you kidding ?



DJ_Viper said:


> If anyone understands the value of this CPEC, its Russia! They went from the USSR to "Russia" because of their quest to get to the "warm waters". A super power was broken into pieces over accessing this area. You can't say this isn't important for the Russians. This was essentially a vision by them to get to the Warm waters for trade, etc, back in the 70's. So you can't say they don't know the value as they lost majority of their country over this area.


I am happy our Russian friends have come to know the values of trade and commerce rather than use of brut force, soon India will also come to know, albeit it will be toooooo late

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Asgard

LMAO.
An article by TOI-let.

Here is reality on CPEC and Russia Pakistan:

1) In his Annual address to Russian Parliament two weeks back, President Putin specifically called India a foreign policy priority and privileged strategic partner whereas he made zero mention of Pakistan.

2)Russian Special envoy Kabulov specifically called cooperation with Pakistan low level & purely commercial compared to strategic one with India.

3)In the past four months while Russia signed several deals for sales of defence equipment to India, it publicly humiliated Pakistan by rejecting sale of Su-35.

4)In another episode of public humiliation for Pakistan, Russia publicly rejected reports of Russia joining CPEC.

5) Russia humiliated Pakistan , by sending only 70 soldiers to its exercise with Pakistan but sending over 200 to its exercise with India.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Asgard said:


> LMAO.
> An article by TOI-let.
> 
> Here is reality on CPEC and Russia Pakistan:
> 
> 1) In his Annual address to Russian Parliament two weeks back, President Putin specifically called India a foreign policy priority and privileged strategic partner whereas he made zero mention of Pakistan.
> 
> 2)Russian Special envoy Kabulov specifically called cooperation with Pakistan low level & purely commercial compared to strategic one with India.
> 
> 3)In the past four months while Russia signed several deals for sales of defence equipment to India, it publicly humiliated Pakistan by rejecting sale of Su-35.
> 
> 4)In another episode of public humiliation for Pakistan, Russia publicly rejected reports of Russia joining CPEC.
> 
> 5) Russia humiliated Pakistan , by sending only 70 soldiers to its exercise with Pakistan but sending over 200 to its exercise with India.



Goa episode ka bhi to bataiye, kya hua thaw?


----------



## Asgard

Zee-shaun said:


> Goa episode ka bhi to bataiye, kya hua thaw?


BRICS is a multi national organization so it never expected a statement I'm like what the media said.


----------



## punit

Windjammer said:


> _*Russia throws its weight behind China-Pakistan corridor, keeps India on tenterhooks*
> Sachin Parashar| TNN | Updated: Dec 18, 2016, 11.40 PM IST
> 
> 
> *Russia's nebulous public position on its growing ties with Pakistan continues to give sleepless nights to Indian policymakers who have sought to isolate Islamabad on the issue of terrorism.*_
> 
> *After it officially denied reports that it had shown any interest in China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), Moscow has not just declared strong support for the China-funded project but also announced its intention to link its own Eurasian Economic Union project with CPEC.*
> 
> CPEC, which will link Gwadar in Pakistan's restive Balochistan province to Xinjiang in China, remains a major bugbear for Indian foreign policy as it passes through the Gilgit-Baltistan region in Pakistan occupied Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) claimed by India. Beijing has shown scant regard for India's concerns despite PM Narendra Modi himself having taken up the issue of Chinese involvement in the disputed territory with President Xi Jinping.
> 
> Moscow last month emphatically denied Pakistan media reports that it was looking to involve itself in CPEC by acquiring access to the port built by China at Gwadar. Russia's ambassador to Pakistan Alexey Y Dedov has now been quoted as saying that Russia and Pakistan have held discussions to merge Moscow's Eurasian Economic Union project with the CPEC.
> 
> Dedov said Russia "strongly" supported CPEC as it was important for Pakistan's economy and also regional connectivity.
> 
> The mixed signals emanating from Moscow, as strategic affairs expert Brahma Chellaney said, are injecting uncertainty in the direction of the Russia-India relationship whose trajectory long epitomized constancy and stability.
> 
> "It is as if Moscow no longer sees India as a reliable friend or partner. Indeed, by seeking common cause with India's regional adversaries — including by supporting the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor through internationally disputed territory and engaging with the Pakistan-backed Taliban — Russia is challenging India's core interests," said Chellaney.
> 
> India continues to officially maintain that it doesn't see any "downward trend" in relations with Russia even as it works behind the scenes to convince Moscow that Pakistan remained the fountainhead of terrorism in the region. For India though, Russia further queered the situation in Afghanistan by declaring that it regarded Afghan Taliban as a national military-political movement. Russia is looking to engage the Taliban apparently to defeat IS but, as the MEA spokesperson warned last week, India wants any engagement with Taliban to respect the internationally recognized red lines, including giving up violence and severing ties with al-Qaida.
> 
> 
> The comments made by Dedov are only the latest in a series of Russian doublespeak on Pakistan this year. As it officially conveyed to Moscow, India was disturbed by Russia's decision to hold its first ever joint military exercise with Pakistan days after Uri terror strike which left 19 Indian soldiers dead. The Russians justified it by saying that the exercise was meant to help Pakistan deal with terrorism.
> 
> *At the Brics Goa summit in October, Russia chose not to help India publicly name Pakistan based terrorist outfits like Lashkar and Jaish in the official declaration in the face of Chinese resistance.*
> 
> 
> Russia continues to insist that its ties with Pakistan will not come at India's cost. Asked about the Russia-Pakistan military exercise though, at the recent Heart of Asia conference, Russia's presidential envoy to Pakistan Zamir Kabulov said Moscow didn't complain about India's close cooperation with the US and so India also shouldn't complain about "much low level" of cooperation between Russia and Pakistan. India may or may not complain, but it's certainly watching with eyes wide open.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...india-on-tenterhooks/articleshow/56053869.cms
> *
> Smile Indians, Pakistan's isolation continues. !!!*


Russia Ne SU 35 Pakistan ko de diye!!
Russia Ne CPEC Join kar liya !! 

Next ??



somebozo said:


> When Russia grows economic ties with Pakistan it guarantees two things..
> 
> 
> All the money Indians spent on JV with Russians is gone to waste.
> Pakistan will be armed with counter measures sooner or later..


not to forget SU 35 !! aane hi waale hain !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

punit said:


> Russia Ne SU 35 Pakistan ko de diye!!
> Russia Ne CPEC Join kar liya !!
> 
> Next ??
> 
> 
> not to forget SU 35 !! aane hi waale hain !


Pakistan was never interested in SU35, we are going for 5th Generation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

Aasimkhan said:


> Pakistan was never interested in SU35, we are going for 5th Generation


oh !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok mourya

So much cpec...can some one explain cost benefit analysis for Pakistan..


----------



## Parwez Khuri

punit said:


> Russia Ne SU 35 Pakistan ko de diye!!
> Russia Ne CPEC Join kar liya !!
> 
> Next ??
> 
> 
> not to forget SU 35 !! aane hi waale hain !



SU 35 to pakistan kea pass pahley se hain, abb to S500 ayega. russia is their brother mulk. 

ek choti ci statement release hoti hain usko itna bada bana detey hain. seriously they are crazy. 

har country enko kitna humiliate karta hain , inko farak nahi padta. 

For example: 1. trump se phone par baat hui, trump ki team nea clarification dena pada. issey jayda insult or kya ho sakti hain. or abb inkey Fatmi sahab, trump kea invitation ka jugad karney gaye hain. jaise taise invitation mill jaye. issey sharam ki baat or kya ho sakti hain. bilkul besharam hain. 

2, Russia ko cpec or su 35 par clarification deni padi. sab kuch fake chalta hain. 

3. bollywood pe khud ban lagaya, jab aukat pata chal gayi khud hi ban hata liya

4. KSA and IRAN enko gaas nahi daltey , but wo inkey islamic brother mulk hain. aab kon samjhaye ki bhaiya religion se pahley har country kea apney interest hotey hain. actually religion koi factor ho hi nahi sakta kisi kea like or dislike mea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

punit said:


> oh !!


dard hua naa? aisee awaz hi nikalti hai jab takleef hoti hai


----------



## war&peace

cloud4000 said:


> I disagree. If it's strictly about trade, China and India will use the quickest and/or fastest route. If CPEC offers this, then why not use it?


I think he may be referring to the long border between India and China, however, as compared to Chabahaar, CPEC will be much faster whether India comes from sea routes i.e. Gwader or land route i.e. Wagah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

punit said:


> Russia Ne SU 35 Pakistan ko de diye!!
> Russia Ne CPEC Join kar liya !!
> 
> Next ??



Next, Russia shows middle finger to India.


*At the Brics Goa summit in October, Russia chose not to help India publicly name Pakistan based terrorist outfits like Lashkar and Jaish in the official declaration in the face of Chinese resistance.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## punit

Windjammer said:


> Next, Russia shows middle finger to India.
> 
> 
> *At the Brics Goa summit in October, Russia chose not to help India publicly name Pakistan based terrorist outfits like Lashkar and Jaish in the official declaration in the face of Chinese resistance.*


aCHHA hai ! SU 35 kab aa rahe hain !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

Asgard said:


> BRICS is a multi national organization so it never expected a statement I'm like what the media said.



Why bring up the agenda when it doesn't concern a multi national forum unless you have developed a fetish for being slapped left and right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

cloud4000 said:


> So what if Russia joins CPEC, in whatever capacity? Modi and friends need to just chill. They are conflating economic interests with strategic ones. Even India will be using CPEC to ship goods to and from China.
> 
> India needs to accept the fact that Russia is becoming like the United States, in that it will have separate relations with both India and Pakistan.


India and Russia relationship is ever green, you invested billions of dollars ,and still investing, also they supported you in 1971. But now you have to walk with the world, Economics dynamic is changing, Its about strategic interests, partnerships , and you can't ignore important player like Pakistan. Hope India also join CPEC in future as it can play bridge role for good relation between two countries. Modi should stop policy to isolate Pakistan, Only cry babies do this. You can't ignore Pakistan as important player in South asia. Its better if modi understand this. Those statements "To isolate Pak" of modi were just for public consumption, and he is using it as political tool in election campaign which is bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

punit said:


> Russia Ne SU 35 Pakistan ko de diye!!
> Russia Ne CPEC Join kar liya !!
> 
> Next ??
> 
> 
> not to forget SU 35 !! aane hi waale hain !



RD-93 episode started in similar way and we all know painful that ended for Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Parwez Khuri said:


> SU 35 to pakistan kea pass pahley se hain, abb to S500 ayega. russia is their brother mulk.
> 
> ek choti ci statement release hoti hain usko itna bada bana detey hain. seriously they are crazy.
> 
> har country enko kitna humiliate karta hain , inko farak nahi padta.
> 
> For example: 1. trump se phone par baat hui, trump ki team nea clarification dena pada. issey jayda insult or kya ho sakti hain. or abb inkey Fatmi sahab, trump kea invitation ka jugad karney gaye hain. jaise taise invitation mill jaye. issey sharam ki baat or kya ho sakti hain. bilkul besharam hain.
> 
> 2, Russia ko cpec or su 35 par clarification deni padi. sab kuch fake chalta hain.
> 
> 3. bollywood pe khud ban lagaya, jab aukat pata chal gayi khud hi ban hata liya
> 
> 4. KSA and IRAN enko gaas nahi daltey , but wo inkey islamic brother mulk hain. aab kon samjhaye ki bhaiya religion se pahley har country kea apney interest hotey hain. actually religion koi factor ho hi nahi sakta kisi kea like or dislike mea.



Look at you losers, can't hide your frustration.
All you Indians crawl on PDF like cockroaches , even after getting your a$$ kicked , you still return with fake IDs.
That's called humiliation. 
Pakistan's popularity has made you Indians run around like headless Chicken.
Abey ghatya inssan, It's your newspapers reporting the news....,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zee-shaun

No wonder Indians are most ignorant people on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

punit said:


> aCHHA hai ! SU 35 kab aa rahe hain !



Ask the Russian minister who first gave the news.
India was claiming , no Pak- Russia joint exercise will take place......Kaisi Lagey
India saying Russia not involved in CPEC......Aub woh bi bolti bandh ho gayee,
Lagta hey India apney aap ko Russia ka munshi samjta hey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

Windjammer said:


> _*Russia throws its weight behind China-Pakistan corridor, keeps India on tenterhooks*
> Sachin Parashar| TNN | Updated: Dec 18, 2016, 11.40 PM IST
> 
> 
> *Russia's nebulous public position on its growing ties with Pakistan continues to give sleepless nights to Indian policymakers who have sought to isolate Islamabad on the issue of terrorism.*_
> 
> *After it officially denied reports that it had shown any interest in China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), Moscow has not just declared strong support for the China-funded project but also announced its intention to link its own Eurasian Economic Union project with CPEC.*
> 
> CPEC, which will link Gwadar in Pakistan's restive Balochistan province to Xinjiang in China, remains a major bugbear for Indian foreign policy as it passes through the Gilgit-Baltistan region in Pakistan occupied Kashmir (Azad Kashmir) claimed by India. Beijing has shown scant regard for India's concerns despite PM Narendra Modi himself having taken up the issue of Chinese involvement in the disputed territory with President Xi Jinping.
> 
> Moscow last month emphatically denied Pakistan media reports that it was looking to involve itself in CPEC by acquiring access to the port built by China at Gwadar. Russia's ambassador to Pakistan Alexey Y Dedov has now been quoted as saying that Russia and Pakistan have held discussions to merge Moscow's Eurasian Economic Union project with the CPEC.
> 
> Dedov said Russia "strongly" supported CPEC as it was important for Pakistan's economy and also regional connectivity.
> 
> The mixed signals emanating from Moscow, as strategic affairs expert Brahma Chellaney said, are injecting uncertainty in the direction of the Russia-India relationship whose trajectory long epitomized constancy and stability.
> 
> "It is as if Moscow no longer sees India as a reliable friend or partner. Indeed, by seeking common cause with India's regional adversaries — including by supporting the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor through internationally disputed territory and engaging with the Pakistan-backed Taliban — Russia is challenging India's core interests," said Chellaney.
> 
> India continues to officially maintain that it doesn't see any "downward trend" in relations with Russia even as it works behind the scenes to convince Moscow that Pakistan remained the fountainhead of terrorism in the region. For India though, Russia further queered the situation in Afghanistan by declaring that it regarded Afghan Taliban as a national military-political movement. Russia is looking to engage the Taliban apparently to defeat IS but, as the MEA spokesperson warned last week, India wants any engagement with Taliban to respect the internationally recognized red lines, including giving up violence and severing ties with al-Qaida.
> 
> 
> The comments made by Dedov are only the latest in a series of Russian doublespeak on Pakistan this year. As it officially conveyed to Moscow, India was disturbed by Russia's decision to hold its first ever joint military exercise with Pakistan days after Uri terror strike which left 19 Indian soldiers dead. The Russians justified it by saying that the exercise was meant to help Pakistan deal with terrorism.
> 
> *At the Brics Goa summit in October, Russia chose not to help India publicly name Pakistan based terrorist outfits like Lashkar and Jaish in the official declaration in the face of Chinese resistance.*
> 
> 
> Russia continues to insist that its ties with Pakistan will not come at India's cost. Asked about the Russia-Pakistan military exercise though, at the recent Heart of Asia conference, Russia's presidential envoy to Pakistan Zamir Kabulov said Moscow didn't complain about India's close cooperation with the US and so India also shouldn't complain about "much low level" of cooperation between Russia and Pakistan. India may or may not complain, but it's certainly watching with eyes wide open.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...india-on-tenterhooks/articleshow/56053869.cms
> *
> Smile Indians, Pakistan's isolation continues. !!!*



Russia is smart. They are not going to put all their eggs in the Indian basket. Yes, their transactional relationship with India will continue, but Pakistan will be seen in a separate context.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

maximuswarrior said:


> Russia is smart. They are not going to put all their eggs in the Indian basket. Yes, their transactional relationship with India will continue, but Pakistan will be seen in a separate context.


The following lines by the Russian envoy ideally speak the Russian mind and their future plans.

*''At the recent Heart of Asia conference, Russia's presidential envoy to Pakistan Zamir Kabulov said Moscow didn't complain about India's close cooperation with the US and so India also shouldn't complain about "much low level" of cooperation between Russia and Pakistan''.*

Basically Russians are telling the Indians, if you can do it so can Russia, after all it's India which depends on Russia for weapons, not the other way round.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Reading comments by Modi internet brigade on TOI comment section is such a laugh. Now they want to stand on their own feet and give two finger salute to mother Russia. Fu**** hilarious.



Kaniska said:


> Russia and its primary interest allign with Pakistan...It is not surprising. If Indian foreign policy makerrs are not prepared for this change, it the issue with our foreign policy establishment than Russia.
> 
> Again, that does not mean, things will drastically fall apart for India if Russia joins in CPEC...India's interest with Russia will be limited to Deference Deals and procurement with technology Transfer. As long as technology transfer will not be interupted, India and Russia will be each other partner. Of course, they will not be any more so called friend or partner in the context of Foreign policy of Indian establishment.



Think of Indo-Russian relations and its future as to how Pak-US relations were and where they are now. The trajectory will be similar. And then there is a case of China, a country which was marketed as bogyman for American/West support for India and also as a side effect (a very much planned and intended one) of such support to reduce Pakistan to some sort of client state in south Asia. The same China is encouraging Russia to join CPEC. Russians own geopolitical compulsions and their vulnerability on their western flanks are good enough reasons for them to have this alternate route to outside world. With Indian policy makers deeply involved with western civilization for a very long time, and moving India into western sphere of influence, there is not much India can do to influence Russian thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud4000

Imad.Khan said:


> I would understand if in the future India uses CPEC to trade with CAS states but why would they use it for trade with China. India has a border with China, which as far as i know it is already using for trade



No doubt there's trade on the China-India border, doesn't mean CPEC will not be used for trade, especially if goods are being delivered to the West Coast of India. It's also possible CPEC will not be used at all. Let's see what happens.



My-Analogous said:


> You are welcome to use CPEC and yes economy and strategic relations are two different things. I would like to add one more point since India is changing its strategic trusted partner and replacing Russia with US, Russia will have no option left but to join other group. India start the change and left Russia alone not Russia. India know the history between and US and Russia and choose US and eventually Russia have to chose someone else.



There's no doubt there's a re-balancing of relations in South Asia among the various countries. Don't know if Russia's growing relations with Pakistan has anything to do with India's growing relations with US. This may be part of the answer, but not the whole thing. I think terrorism, stability in Afghanistan, CAS, are also playing a part.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Indians have not yet realized, maybe they should use their space missions to look back on earth and see that the world revolves around its axis, not india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volatile

This Isolation is killing Pakistan .


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Parwez Khuri said:


> SU 35 to pakistan kea pass pahley se hain, abb to S500 ayega. russia is their brother mulk.
> 
> ek choti ci statement release hoti hain usko itna bada bana detey hain. seriously they are crazy.
> 
> har country enko kitna humiliate karta hain , inko farak nahi padta.
> 
> For example: 1. trump se phone par baat hui, trump ki team nea clarification dena pada. issey jayda insult or kya ho sakti hain. or abb inkey Fatmi sahab, trump kea invitation ka jugad karney gaye hain. jaise taise invitation mill jaye. issey sharam ki baat or kya ho sakti hain. bilkul besharam hain.
> 
> 2, Russia ko cpec or su 35 par clarification deni padi. sab kuch fake chalta hain.
> 
> 3. bollywood pe khud ban lagaya, jab aukat pata chal gayi khud hi ban hata liya
> 
> 4. KSA and IRAN enko gaas nahi daltey , but wo inkey islamic brother mulk hain. aab kon samjhaye ki bhaiya religion se pahley har country kea apney interest hotey hain. actually religion koi factor ho hi nahi sakta kisi kea like or dislike mea.


If we are over reacting then why are you worried enough to type an essay ?


----------



## Tps43

Guys this is only a start u r gonna witness mor things in future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi

cloud4000 said:


> So what if Russia joins CPEC, in whatever capacity? Modi and friends need to just chill. They are conflating economic interests with strategic ones. Even India will be using CPEC to ship goods to and from China.
> 
> India needs to accept the fact that Russia is becoming like the United States, in that it will have separate relations with both India and Pakistan.



The issue is not Russia joining CPEC but how does it join?

If Russia wants to use the connectivity through Central Asia=> Afghanistan=> Pakistan => Arabian Sea then there would be no issue but if it plans to use Central Asia=>China=> Pakistan => Arabian Sea route then India would have a major issue as it passes through a territory claimed by India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

dadeechi said:


> The issue is not Russia joining CPEC but how does it join?
> 
> If Russia wants to use the connectivity through Central Asia=> Afghanistan=> Pakistan => Arabian Sea then there would be no issue but if it plans to use Central Asia=>China=> Pakistan => Arabian Sea route then India would have a major issue as it passes through a territory claimed by India.




*EAEU—CPEC via KKH*.

As for India having a "major issue", there isn't much you can do other than asking major powers Bangladesh, Bhutan, Afghanistan for help.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dadeechi

Khanate said:


> *EAEU—CPEC via KKH*.



Was that confirmed by Russia?


----------



## Khanate

dadeechi said:


> Was that confirmed by Russia?




Not yet.

Though its fairly obvious if you look at the master plan.

*OBOR + CPEC:*







*Eurasian Economic Union:*






KKH links CPEC to Kashgar which is next to EAEU.

In fact, most of the moves Pakistan has been making can be interpreted through OBOR. One of the strategic points in the maritime route is horn of Africa, i.e., Somalia. Pakistan is taping Turkey who has a military base in Somalia. We are improving our ties with Sudan. And if you know your oil markets, this also brings West African oil players in play, i.e., Angola, Nigeria, etc. This explains our new defence ties with Nigeria.

If you don't know oil markets, read: OPEC's big three battle for oil market share until the bitter end* (CNBC)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

*Russia Rejects Reports of Involvement in China Pakistan Economic Corridor*

Parikshit Luthra | CNN-News18 ParikshitL
First published: December 19, 2016, 8:16 PM IST | Updated: 36 mins ago

Hours after Russia’s envoy to Islamabad Alexey Y Dedov was quoted by Radio Pakistan as saying that “Russia strongly supports the China Pakistan Economic Corridor” the *Russian Embassy in Islamabad has urged the media not to make its own conclusions and treat the report carefully.*

Speaking to CNN-News18, the embassy’s press attaché* Vyacheslav Sentyurin* said, *“There is no question of joining or investing in the CPEC corridor. We are not going to be a part of it, but we have our own projects which we could connect to it. These ideas are not new and the media has made its own conclusions. We don’t hide such things from India”.*

Sentyurin said the press should refer to the Russian Foreign Ministry’s recent statement which said, “*Pakistani media reports about secret negotiations between Russia and Pakistan on the implementation of projects as part of CPEC are not true to facts and that Moscow is not discussing the possibility of joining this project with Islamabad”.*

While reports quoted the Russian Envoy as saying that Russia was thinking about merging the Eurasian Economic Corridor with CPEC, the embassy clarified that “*in the interview with the ambassador it was the merging of the EAEU with Chinese project of Silk Road Belt that was under discussion. *Recognising the importance of CPEC for Pakistan’s economy and regional connectivity, the ambassador made it clear that Russia doesn’t participate in it being engaged in realisation of its own large-scale bilateral project with Pakistan – that of “North-South” gas pipeline from Karachi to Lahore”. …………………………………..

The Indian foreign ministry has refused to comment on Ambassador Dedov’s statements but, sources say government officials are closely following Moscow’s statements on Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## progrank

eowyn said:


> *Russia Rejects Reports of Involvement in China Pakistan Economic Corridor*
> 
> Parikshit Luthra | CNN-News18 ParikshitL
> First published: December 19, 2016, 8:16 PM IST | Updated: 36 mins ago
> 
> Hours after Russia’s envoy to Islamabad Alexey Y Dedov was quoted by Radio Pakistan as saying that “Russia strongly supports the China Pakistan Economic Corridor” the *Russian Embassy in Islamabad has urged the media not to make its own conclusions and treat the report carefully.*
> 
> Speaking to CNN-News18, the embassy’s press attaché* Vyacheslav Sentyurin* said, *“There is no question of joining or investing in the CPEC corridor. We are not going to be a part of it, but we have our own projects which we could connect to it. These ideas are not new and the media has made its own conclusions. We don’t hide such things from India”.*
> 
> Sentyurin said the press should refer to the Russian Foreign Ministry’s recent statement which said, “*Pakistani media reports about secret negotiations between Russia and Pakistan on the implementation of projects as part of CPEC are not true to facts and that Moscow is not discussing the possibility of joining this project with Islamabad”.*
> 
> While reports quoted the Russian Envoy as saying that Russia was thinking about merging the Eurasian Economic Corridor with CPEC, the embassy clarified that “*in the interview with the ambassador it was the merging of the EAEU with Chinese project of Silk Road Belt that was under discussion. *Recognising the importance of CPEC for Pakistan’s economy and regional connectivity, the ambassador made it clear that Russia doesn’t participate in it being engaged in realisation of its own large-scale bilateral project with Pakistan – that of “North-South” gas pipeline from Karachi to Lahore”. …………………………………..
> 
> The Indian foreign ministry has refused to comment on Ambassador Dedov’s statements but, sources say government officials are closely following Moscow’s statements on Pakistan.


Gayi bhains paani m....

Pakistan has habit of doldrumming over manipulated stories & Russians have to intervene every time to wash out Pakistani misconception..

Future will tell how they are being lied by military controlled media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

progrank said:


> Gayi bhains paani m....
> 
> Pakistan has habit of doldrumming over manipulated stories & Russians have to intervene every time to wash out Pakistani misconception..
> 
> Future will tell how they are being lied by military controlled media.


HA HA and you media is FANATIC's Controlled



progrank said:


> Gayi bhains paani m....
> 
> Pakistan has habit of doldrumming over manipulated stories & Russians have to intervene every time to wash out Pakistani misconception..
> 
> Future will tell how they are being lied by military controlled media.


By connecting to CPEC means joining it. They may not take part in funding it but they will connect it to. By connecting it they will automatically join it. This statement is given just to pamper India so she may not get a HEART ATTACK, otherwise, it has been decided to merge EAEU and OBOR (CPEC is a part of OBOR New Silk Route Project) projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## swnjo

eowyn said:


> *Russia Rejects Reports of Involvement in China Pakistan Economic Corridor*
> 
> Parikshit Luthra | CNN-News18 ParikshitL
> First published: December 19, 2016, 8:16 PM IST | Updated: 36 mins ago
> 
> Hours after Russia’s envoy to Islamabad Alexey Y Dedov was quoted by Radio Pakistan as saying that “Russia strongly supports the China Pakistan Economic Corridor” the *Russian Embassy in Islamabad has urged the media not to make its own conclusions and treat the report carefully.*
> 
> Speaking to CNN-News18, the embassy’s press attaché* Vyacheslav Sentyurin* said, *“There is no question of joining or investing in the CPEC corridor. We are not going to be a part of it, but we have our own projects which we could connect to it. These ideas are not new and the media has made its own conclusions. We don’t hide such things from India”.*
> 
> Sentyurin said the press should refer to the Russian Foreign Ministry’s recent statement which said, “*Pakistani media reports about secret negotiations between Russia and Pakistan on the implementation of projects as part of CPEC are not true to facts and that Moscow is not discussing the possibility of joining this project with Islamabad”.*
> 
> While reports quoted the Russian Envoy as saying that Russia was thinking about merging the Eurasian Economic Corridor with CPEC, the embassy clarified that “*in the interview with the ambassador it was the merging of the EAEU with Chinese project of Silk Road Belt that was under discussion. *Recognising the importance of CPEC for Pakistan’s economy and regional connectivity, the ambassador made it clear that Russia doesn’t participate in it being engaged in realisation of its own large-scale bilateral project with Pakistan – that of “North-South” gas pipeline from Karachi to Lahore”. …………………………………..
> 
> The Indian foreign ministry has refused to comment on Ambassador Dedov’s statements but, sources say government officials are closely following Moscow’s statements on Pakistan.



lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## progrank

Aasimkhan said:


> HA HA and you media is FANATIC's Controlled
> 
> 
> By connecting to CPEC means joining it. They may not take part in funding it but they will connect it to. By connecting it they will automatically join it. This statement is given just to pamper India so she may not get a HEART ATTACK, otherwise, it has been decided to merge EAEU and OBOR (CPEC is a part of OBOR New Silk Route Project) projects


Russia is open to connect it to Eurasian project. They aren't doing any investment in CPEC or intend to. Nothing is wrong in it.

Same will be happened if Chabahar starts to operate..

Russia has less to do with CPEC but more to do with Afghanistan or Taliban if they meddle in this region.. They are already so consumed in Syria & Iraq..


----------



## Mujraparty

quoting Pakistani Media .

*Russia denies talks with Pak on connecting CPEC with Eurasian Economic Union*

islamabad [Pakistan]: On the contrary to information published in certain newspapers that Russian Ambassador to Pakistan Alexey Dedov in his interview to Radio Pakistan informed about discussions concerning merging the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project with the Eurasian Economic Union (EAEU), the Russian Embassy in Pakistan on Monday said in the interview, *the Ambassador said it was the issue of merging the EAEU with the Chinese project of the Silk Road Economic Belt that was under discussion.*


Recognising the importance of the CPEC Project for the Pakistani economy and regional connectivity, the Ambassador made it clear that Russia doesn’t participate in it being engaged in realisation of its own large-scale bilateral project with Pakistan – that of ‘North-South’ gas pipeline from Karachi to Lahore, the statement said.

I*n this connection the Embassy would also like to attract attention to a Press Release published by the* *Russian Ministry of Foreign Affairs on November 29, 2016, saying that Moscow is not discussing the possibility of joining this project with Islamabad*. *Russia-Pakistan trade and economic cooperation has its own inherent value, and we intend to strengthen it.*

According to Radio Pakistan, Replying to a question, the Russian envoy said that Russia strongly supports China-Pakistan Economic Corridor project as it is crucial for Pakistan’s economy and regional connectivity.

He pointed out that CPEC is component of China’s Silk Road and his country was also working on a similar Eurasian Economic Union and “China and Russia are holding discussions to merge the two projects”. (ANI)

http://www.siasat.com/news/russia-denies-talks-pak-connecting-cpec-eurasian-economic-union-1090333/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

More than the Pakistanis, it's the butt hurt Bhartis more concerned about the news while some desperately trying to convince their tiny egos that this news must be false.
Even the OP source is Indian, 
Feel pity for you losers, for all can see Russia is playing mind games with the Indians hence one can witness the Indians running around like headless Chickens. Have you forgotten how Mr Moscow screwed you in Admiral Gorshkov deal or how it humiliated you with holding exercises with Pakistan while Indian national TV was airing headlines that the exercise has been cancelled.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## progrank

Windjammer said:


> More than the Pakistanis, it's the butt hurt Bhartis more concerned about the news while some desperately trying to convince their tiny egos that this news must be false.
> Even the OP source is Indian,
> Feel pity for you losers, for all can see Russia is playing mind games with the Indians hence one can witness the Indians running around like headless Chickens. Have you forgotten how Mr Moscow screwed you in Admiral Gorshkov deal or how it humiliated you with holding exercises with Pakistan while Indian national TV was airing headlines that the exercise has been cancelled.


Are you still grinding over exercise story? Aren't there ample stories to mock medias from both sides!!! Also there is a limit to it what human can believe.........
While we are here grinding over your exaggerated ego bubble read the statements of Russian foreign ministry from past to present as they are victim of fatigue due to bursting your bubble every time...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

progrank said:


> Are you still grinding over exercise story? *Aren't there ample stories to mock medias from both sides!!*! Also there is a limit to it what human can believe.........
> While we are here grinding over your exaggerated ego bubble read the statements of Russian foreign ministry from past to present as they are victim of fatigue due to bursting your bubble every time...



Aren't you portraying to be the very foot print of the beast you so highly detest,
When your medias lies are exposed or makes a complete fool of the Indians, it should be acceptable but if Pakistani media makes some errors, the Indians feel they have actually achieved something.... on the contrary, your frivolous media seems to pick up stories quicker than the Pakistani side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

progrank said:


> Future will tell how they are being lied by military controlled media.



Military controlled media???... you mean the same Pak media that chastises the Pak military at every turn?... hmmm.

Pak media is the freest in the Muslim world... almost to a fault that it usually appeases the Indians too much... while a cross the border SOUTH of us the media usually bends over backwards to appease the himduvitas!

Truth hurts the Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi

Khanate said:


> Not yet.
> 
> Though its fairly obvious if you look at the master plan.
> 
> *OBOR + CPEC:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eurasian Economic Union:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKH links CPEC to Kashgar which is next to EAEU.
> 
> In fact, most of the moves Pakistan has been making can be interpreted through OBOR. One of the strategic points in the maritime route is horn of Africa, i.e., Somalia. Pakistan is taping Turkey who has a military base in Somalia. We are improving our ties with Sudan. And if you know your oil markets, this also brings West African oil players in play, i.e., Angola, Nigeria, etc. This explains our new defence ties with Nigeria.
> 
> If you don't know oil markets, read: OPEC's big three battle for oil market share until the bitter end* (CNBC)*



Well the key point you need to understand is why did USSR try and Russia trying to reach the Arabian sea ?

Both USSR & Russia are rich in natural resources and technology. They need to reach the market that has the demand.

And it is very clear that the main target here is India.

So do you think Russia would ship Oil&Gas, Diamonds, Defence Equipment etc. to India through Pakistan and that too through KKH? And even if they have such a plan, do you think India would accept such shipments?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

So much for "isolation" attempts by the unruly neighbor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanate

dadeechi said:


> Well the key point you need to understand is why did USSR try and Russia trying to reach the Arabian sea ?
> 
> Both USSR & Russia are rich in natural resources and technology. They need to reach the market that has the demand.
> 
> And it is very clear that the main target here is India.
> 
> So do you think Russia would ship Oil&Gas, Diamonds, Defence Equipment etc. to India through Pakistan and that too through KKH? And even if they have such a plan, do you think India would accept such shipments?




1. India is not the only energy-dependent market. Think China.

2. Indian refineries are more suited for Iranian crude.

3. The primarily benefit of OBOR to India will be lower transport cost of _raw materials_. If India isn't open to OBOR then refer to #4.

4. Oil & Gas? India has a large coastline. It can seek alternative routes. This drives up India's cost of doing business while China removes inefficiencies from its supply chain. This scenario implies India doesn't reach its _full potential_ since it can't beat the competition on cost. India will still sell its products however the profits won't be as large.

5. Defence equipment is irrelevant. It is mostly a one-time cost. Even with higher freight costs for maintenance, it is too small a hit to be relevant. Cut the army by 100,000 and problem solved.

6. Russia and Central Asian states have other customers Europe, China, etc.

*Bottom line*: Pakistan and India are taking their rightful place in the world economy after the colonial hangover. Neither can stop the other from reaching its potential. I jested earlier because the multipolar world we are heading towards is not a binary. China, U.S. will be in bed with India while Russia will warm up to Pakistan and post-Brexit Britannia will screw us both. So who does India express its '_major concern_' to? Bangladesh? Bhutan? Afghanistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Russia is more then welcomed to Send trade thru Pakistan infact are Invited to invest , trade and move commerce thru Pakistan and setup Embassy and Humanitarian centers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi

Khanate said:


> 1. India is not the only energy-dependent market. Think China.
> 
> 2. Indian refineries are more suited for Iranian crude.
> 
> 3. The primarily benefit of OBOR to India will be lower transport cost of _raw materials_. If India isn't open to OBOR then refer to #4.
> 
> 4. Oil & Gas? India has a large coastline. It can seek alternative routes. This can drives up India's cost of doing business while China removes inefficiencies from its supply chain. This scenario implies India doesn't reach its _full potential_ since you can't beat the competition on cost. India will still sell its products however the profits simply won't be as large.
> 
> 5. Defence equipment is irrelevant. It is mostly a one-time cost. Even with higher freight costs for maintenance, it is too small a hit to be relevant. Cut the army by 100,000. and problem solved.
> 
> 6. Russia and Central Asian states have other customers Europe, China, etc.
> 
> *Bottom line*: Pakistan and India are taking their rightful place in the world economy after the colonial hangover. Neither can stop the other from reaching its potential. I jested earlier because the multipolar world we are heading towards is not a binary. China, U.S. will be in bed with India while Russia will warm up to Pakistan and post-Brexit Britannia will screw us both. So who does India express its '_major concern_' to? Bangladesh? Bhutan? Afghanistan?







Khanate said:


> 1. India is not the only energy-dependent market. Think China.



Russia does not need to reach Arabia Sea to trade with China. They have a direct border with China. They have a direct gas pipeline with China.



Khanate said:


> 2. Indian refineries are more suited for Iranian crude.



But India plans to buy gas from Oman, Iran and Russia. Russia has already been given the contract to complete the feasibility study for the same. This is where a pipeline through Pakistan could be a possibility.




Khanate said:


> 3. The primarily benefit of OBOR to India will be lower transport cost of _raw materials_. If India isn't open to OBOR then refer to #4.



India, Iran and Russia are already part of North-South corridor. OBOR will not replace North-South corridor rather the proposal is to link North-South Corridor with OBOR.



Khanate said:


> 4. Oil & Gas? India has a large coastline. It can seek alternative routes. This drives up India's cost of doing business while China is removing inefficiencies from its supply chain. This scenario implies India doesn't reach its _full potential_ since you can never beat the competition on cost.



The cost of transporting goods on water is much cheaper than by rail-road, road or air.

India is blessed with a huge coastline with dozens of deep sea ports to facilitate the trade through water with Africa, Middle East, South East Asia and Australia. This is one of the major draw backs that both Russia and China have.



Khanate said:


> 5. Defence equipment is irrelevant. It is mostly a one-time cost. Even with higher freight costs for maintenance, it is too small a hit to be relevant. Cut the army by 100,000. and problem solved.



India is the biggest customer of Russian defence equipment and buys billions of dollars worth of equipment every year.



Khanate said:


> 6. Russia and Central Asian states have other customers Europe, China, etc.



True but Central Asian nations are also upgrading relationship with India and would be trading heavily with India in the coming years.


----------



## progrank

Clutch said:


> Military controlled media???... you mean the same Pak media that chastises the Pak military at every turn?... hmmm.
> 
> Pak media is the freest in the Muslim world... almost to a fault that it usually appeases the Indians too much... while a cross the border SOUTH of us the media usually bends over backwards to appease the himduvitas!
> 
> Truth hurts the Indians.


I got it.. Everything in Pak is world class.. Others are hooie Christianwadi Hindiwadi liars..

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

progrank said:


> I got it.. Everything in Pak is world class.. Others are hooie Christianwadi Hindiwadi liars..



Nah... did i say that? We have our challenges which we are meeting and soon will overcome... versus the Indian delusional narrative that we are some sort of failed nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## progrank

Clutch said:


> Nah... did i say that? We have our challenges which we are meeting and soon will overcome... versus the Indian delusional narrative that we are some sort of failed nation.


Okay. Everything about India is delusional & virtual but Pakistan. Pakistan can never be wrong or lie.....
Russian foreign office had to come out every time to clear out your fake paranoia delusional cloud created by your media or brainwashed Pakistanis. Two time they had to issue statements regarding that they are not investing in CPEC..
Failed nation or such stat is not made or manipulated by India...

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

Windjammer said:


> More than the Pakistanis, it's the butt hurt Bhartis more concerned about the news while some desperately trying to convince their tiny egos that this news must be false.
> Even the OP source is Indian,
> Feel pity for you losers, for all can see Russia is playing mind games with the Indians hence one can witness the Indians running around like headless Chickens. Have you forgotten how Mr Moscow screwed you in Admiral Gorshkov deal or how it humiliated you with holding exercises with Pakistan while Indian national TV was airing headlines that the exercise has been cancelled.


lol, now who will supply spare filters and plugs for SU30 MKIs ?



Windjammer said:


> Aren't you portraying to be the very foot print of the beast you so highly detest,
> When your medias lies are exposed or makes a complete fool of the Indians, it should be acceptable but if Pakistani media makes some errors, the Indians feel they have actually achieved something.... on the contrary, your frivolous media seems to pick up stories quicker than the Pakistani side.


Indian media is a disgrace, not even one Indian channel tried to tell the 1300 million indians that Sir Jee Kal strikes was a 100% fake story, under these circumstances what can we expect from indian public? India is being ruled by FANATICS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan First

I just have one humble submission in this thread for my Indian neighbours.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Usman

Indian must stop crying and stop their hypocrisy and must join this project to make this sub continent a heaven...... and if India join this with sincerity...within 10 to 15 years this area will be more progressing then Europe..


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Pakistan First said:


> I just have one humble submission in this thread for my Indian neighbours.....



Sounds about right


----------



## Path-Finder

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> So much for "isolation" attempts by the unruly neighbor.


you gave me a negative rating for what reason?


----------



## chandrak

Well a teasing game is going on between russia and india..
Russia was always dependent on china and india-diplomatic and economical support..
But now india is getting farther and becoming closer to USA camp..
Russia is not in condition to loose big market of india..so sometimes it does military exercise with pakistan ,sometimes supports them.
But it just shows their frustation as they directly cant control india..Also they cant deny india bcz of its major orders.. 
Well this game will end nowhere soon..


----------

